# 2005 650 v2 fuel pump replacement



## atvaddict

I have a v2 here with a bad fuel pump and im searching for a replacement. Stock pump is 500+ and i will not spend that! Is there a replacement pump for this bike? If someone can give me some specs on the stock pump (psi, flow rate ect...) i will be glad to put the guys at the parts store to work searching for a suitable replacement. Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## JPs300

The OE only sells the complete pump assembly including the cartridge & gauge sender, and yes they're overly proud of it......

I'm not certain if it's the same on the V2's vs the 1k or 700 h1, but for those two the fuel pump for a 1990 mustang 4cyl is basically a drop-in replacement for just the pump. You have to re-work the electrical connectors, but that pump & pick-up strainer will work as stock & can be bought for less than $100.


----------



## redrumredrum89

would that be the same on a bf 750 ??


----------



## JPs300

I doubt it. The V2 may be sporting y'alls motor, but the rest of the bike is still kitty parts.


----------



## atvaddict

Thats not entirely true JPs300. The pump assembly is a kawasaki brand. This is a carbed bike also so its gonna be a low pressure pump. I found out the pressure should be between 2.6-3.3 psi.


----------



## JPs300

Ah, well then it's different than the one I listed.


----------



## rmax

mr gasket 42s electric fuel pump ,about 50.00 $, just put it in line


----------



## redrumredrum89

max can you put some pics up of this?


----------



## rmax

i did not take pics, but its fairly simple, find the vac lines from the heads thet work the vac pump)i left the front 1 on an cut it to hook to the rear head,then hooked th front 1(cut) to the rear line going to the pump with a union or you could plug the open ends(they say tying the heads together creates a mini crossover)then just cut into the carb supply line an install the electric pump,an hook up power


----------



## atvaddict

Can the mr gasket pump be used on a bike that has a stock electric pump?


----------



## z24guy

No. The fuel injected bikes need more fuel pressure than the carbureted ones. So this pump will not work.


----------



## atvaddict

This is a carbed bike.


----------



## z24guy

atvaddict said:


> Can the mr gasket pump be used on a bike that has a stock electric pump?



The carbed Brutes do not have a stock electric pump. So when you say 'can this be used on a bike that has a stock electric pump' that would suggest fuel injection.


----------



## atvaddict

This arctic cat 650 v2 is a carbed bike and it does have a stock electric fuel pump. Some of the carbed bikes run a vacuum type fuel pump and some run a low pressure electric fuel pump.


----------



## Crazycat650

atvaddict said:


> This arctic cat 650 v2 is a carbed bike and it does have a stock electric fuel pump. Some of the carbed bikes run a vacuum type fuel pump and some run a low pressure electric fuel pump.


Did you find a cost effective solution for a 650 carbed bike?


----------

